# tune prediction



## Ayelet (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi all!
I've noticed that when I first listen to a new classical music segment, I just know what would be the next tune.
Is this happents to you too?


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

You feel like you know what's coming next? Sure, that happens to me too at times. As you get more and more listening experience, you will hear how composers play with your natural sense of predicting what's next, and will purposely surprise you. And then there's the issue of getting into music that is more complex and dissonant where predicting becomes very very unlikely


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Try it with Prokofiev!


----------

